# After today I am officialy done(almost), A word to new guys coming in



## Spotted Owl (May 21, 2011)

Well MRS. and me had a deal one more time hurt and I would be done for the most part. I can still do small scale stuff with guys I know really well and that I am able to take the boy along. That is my favorite by far any how. No more big stuff with different folks around and using vacation from the real job to be able to keep cutting as often as possible.

Today was the day a messed up hand and 4 busted and separated ribs along the spine. Oh how I wish they could have broke up front. That same stupid kid wasn't what I thought him to be after our talk. So while I was bucking, bent over he let one fly from just over the rise. Another guy was in that strip that I have trusted for years and was tipping them the other direction so I didn't think anything about the saw working. The kid was supposed to be on the other side of the thin. These are nice creamy slick 200, 220s, 30 - 40". He broke the rise just around a quarter of the length and sent a shower of crap down on top of me. 

Just a word to the new, even a slight graze from a 6" chunk of crap falling will mess you up. 

Couldn't get out of the way from everything fast enough and the butt end of the limb clipped me on the back between my spine and a clean close miss and knocked me flat. I thought I was gonna die as I was still crawling away what I had been bucking shifted and rolled on my hand giving the super squeeze. Ripped that to shreds pulling it away so I could keep moving out of the shower that was still hung up above me.

The only and last time I will ever use my whistle. That is a spooky sound when you hear it. Just hearing it, is nothing compared to being the one who is blowing it. It was all I could do to make that thing sing. Took about 10 min for two guys to get there to help me out. When the kid apologized up on the road all I could do was literally spit in his face, couldn't yell. Bull took me to meet the medics, and told the side rod setting up corridors to take care of the kid. Met the medics and they told Bull to take me the rest of the way, I was stable and moving me could have compromised the situation.

Mrs. got me home about 2 hours ago. No hospital just x-ray at the quicky stop and a prescription for what the Dr. said were killer pain pills. He said I will feel this one for years as the pressure changes with the weather. I don't even know what town we were in I had to breathe and to do that it seemed like everything else just kinda shut down , eyes closed couldn't hear all that other stuff. Bull got me back to my truck where Mrs. was waiting. She got me home and he brought my truck and hung around to be sure everything will be alright, she took him back to his rig. I am DAMN glad I was not in on that ride, she was pissed. He will take it well and should be able to calm her down a good bit too.

Another word to the new, trust your gut and people only get one chance when the play with your life. I broke that rule this time and could have paid for it with my life.

Gonna go lay down for awhile. Got to let the pain drugs kick in good again and figure out what I'm gonna tell the real job on Monday if I can even make it in.

That dumbass kid I just want to scream but all I can do is cry. That sound like a pu$$y I know but damn I'm mad and not a hoot holler in he!! I can do about anything. It's as much my fault as the kids but he took a great joy out of my life as only those of us can understand what that is.

Thanks for lettin me blow a bit and snivel some more, and tell the new guys that this is the best thing going but it also real when it comes to to the nut cuttin and brass tacks.



Owl


----------



## RandyMac (May 21, 2011)

Holy Crap!

Let me know there is any way I can help. I'm just down the road.


----------



## Metals406 (May 21, 2011)

Owl. . . That sucks you got nailed brother. Glad you're still amongst the breathing.

I had a sawyer not paying attention almost drive a 200' fir through my head. He was an old hand, and it shook him up more than it did me. It made him cry, so any anger I had was quickly washed away.

Heal up, and glad you ain't completely squashed.


----------



## indiansprings (May 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear the bad news. Just be thankful your've still alive and are functional. You've still got a lot of living to do. I just don't hardly trust anyone, period when it comes to the dangerous stuff in life.


----------



## madhatte (May 21, 2011)

Good on you for having a plan for when to get out. Bummer on losing your avocation, especially due to somebody else's actions. Here's hoping you heal well and quickly.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 21, 2011)

*Wowzers*

Thank goodness your still alive. That kid had better get the heck out the county. You rest up and come talk to us when you feel better. My prayers are with you.


----------



## deeker (May 21, 2011)

Owl, sorry to hear that.

Hope all turns out okay.

Kevin


----------



## promac850 (May 21, 2011)

Man that sucks. I hope you heal up quick and make a fantastic return to normal with minimal damage from this. Prayers will be sent.

That kid, oh man, if I ever healed up from something like this, I'd give him one hell of a whupping.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (May 21, 2011)

Sorry for your troubles Owl. 
I'll keep you in my prayers sir.


----------



## mdavlee (May 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear of this. I hope you heal up well.


----------



## slowp (May 21, 2011)

Work on getting better. Those ribs are going to hurt for a while so take it easy and stay off bouncy roads. If you need anything, holler.

I feel sick.


----------



## Gologit (May 21, 2011)

Owl...if there's anything you need, and I mean _anything_, you let me know. I'll call you tomorrow.


----------



## hammerlogging (May 21, 2011)

I shake my head, and I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## Joe46 (May 21, 2011)

Owl- I'm glad you are going to recover. I know about life changing events. I'm living one now that I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. I don't know where in the PNW you live, but if there is anything I can do please let know!


----------



## Samlock (May 22, 2011)

These things just shouldn't happen. Nobody can afford it. I think the fellow who trained the kid should take some of the credit too. Some of the young bulls are impossible to break in, oh yes I know, but a responsible trainer should call it off instead of passing the problem over.

I hope the wounds will heal in time. And I also hope you all will have some day a chance to gather up and analyze the thing over, why it happened and what can be done to avoid it in the future. I know that's truly gay, discussing in calm and peace, while you have a chance yell your mind out and beat up someone. That's just my experience, after something drastic has happened, you have to put your feelings aside for a second and find everyone a rational and honorable way out of the situation.


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone. 

This is/was put up mostly for new/newer guys breaking in to the trade. Some times first hand knowledge or hearing things will make some guys think a bit more than just hearing about what happened to someone 10 years ago, or a buddies, friends, brother had this, these stories over a crummy pop still shed light but to hear first hand about things hopefully will get guys new and old thinking. I didn't realize at the time how snively it got towards the end.

Lots of folks have already called and Mrs. has asked for no calls for a while, she has also turned off the phone and will keep it that way for some time. The machine still works so I get the messages but she doesn't want me talking a lot for a while. 

Things will heal in time like always and I will never be totally out of the industry but it will be very drastically cut back. The Dr. was right between all the drugs he gave it does help. The Mrs. and kids have everything handled, the boy even brought over a better chair to the computer.

For the new guys your life is for the most part your responsibility take that serious. Trust your gut. PAY ATTENTION to what is happening and listen and learn for the stories to older guys have to share. It's your job to make sure you will go home safe at the end of every day. 

To the older guys, you already know. Keep it up front in your mind.



Later



Owl


----------



## 056 kid (May 22, 2011)

Hope you heal fast. Thanks for the words of wisdom too.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear hope for a full recovery


----------



## bitzer (May 22, 2011)

That sucks man! Glad you made it out for the most part. Heal up quick! Things happen too fast.


----------



## mile9socounty (May 23, 2011)

Im sorry to hear you got hurt Owl. Rest up and take it easy man. Your in our prayers brother.


----------



## paccity (May 23, 2011)

sucks to hear, heal up, if you need anything say the word don't be to proud , try to take care of our own. prayers, fraser.


----------



## 034avsuper (May 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear, hope you heal up fast.


----------



## WesternSaw (May 23, 2011)

*Oh Man!*

Sorry to here the bad news Owl! I don't know anything about logging but I worked at manual labour for almost 30 years.It seems in a lot of blue collar trades fellas get injured or die on the job or injure someone else due to lack of proper training.Good that your still here.
Lawrence


----------



## John Ellison (May 23, 2011)

Shoot, I hate to hear that Owl. Slack off for awhile and I am sure you will heal up fast.


----------



## gwiley (May 24, 2011)

Hope you feel better Owl - sorry to hear about that injury.


----------



## coastalfaller (May 24, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this, Owl. Glad you're OK, sounds like it could have been much worse. Can't imagine being in that scenario.


----------

